# Diablo 3



## Francisco (Apr 2, 2014)

So is anyone playing Diablo 3 now that the new patch, as well as expansion, are out?

I didn't buy it when it originally launched since I didn't really like the trials I was given for free.

Recently they released their 2.0 patches and it's a huge change in how loots handled as well

as the removal of the cash shop.

Has anyone else taken up playing again? I've been looking to get a group together to try to take some

of the higher torments. I've been doing Torment 1 with a local friend of mine but even that's

causing us to reroll a few times if we get some of the arcane placing gold elites.

Francisco


----------



## Lorne (Apr 2, 2014)

I am really considering picking it up in the next few days as it looks like it has improved a lot and I love the series.


----------



## SkylarM (Apr 2, 2014)

Updates to loot system are significantly improved from the cash shop days, but the game itself is no different than it was. Still fun, but not a huge step up from release. The entire adventure mode makes it appealing to actually play through most areas, even if not fully due to the bounty, which is a nice change from just spamming one small area over and over for maximum loot intake.


----------



## Francisco (Apr 2, 2014)

SkylarM said:


> Updates to loot system are significantly improved from the cash shop days, but the game itself is no different than it was. Still fun, but not a huge step up from release. The entire adventure mode makes it appealing to actually play through most areas, even if not fully due to the bounty, which is a nice change from just spamming one small area over and over for maximum loot intake.


Well the rift stuff is supposedly crazy fun.

I've got a demon hunter up to 60 right now and am working on a barbarian.

I've not picked up the expansion yet but likely will in the next week or two.

Its been a nice break away from league, though. I've had nothing but bad matches and dropped 3

full ranks.

Francisco


----------



## SkylarM (Apr 2, 2014)

Francisco said:


> Well the rift stuff is supposedly crazy fun.
> 
> 
> I've got a demon hunter up to 60 right now and am working on a barbarian.
> ...



It's definitely much better than spamming COTA over and over and over and over and over, that's for sure. Breaks up monotony of the gear grind. Worth it for at least a while to play if you have nothing else to play.


----------



## HaitiBrother (Apr 2, 2014)

It's a fun game, I must say. I haven't played in a few days.


----------



## Francisco (Apr 2, 2014)

SkylarM said:


> It's definitely much better than spamming COTA over and over and over and over and over, that's for sure. Breaks up monotony of the gear grind. Worth it for at least a while to play if you have nothing else to play.


Honestly I'm not sure how many hours you got clocked in but I'm sitting like 30 into it and still enjoy

it a lot 

I'm sure once you get near the 100 hour mark it'll get a lot more mundane unless you're *really*

into dungeon crawlers.

Francisco


----------



## SkylarM (Apr 2, 2014)

Francisco said:


> Honestly I'm not sure how many hours you got clocked in but I'm sitting like 30 into it and still enjoy
> 
> 
> it a lot
> ...


I played D3 quite a bit, played for launch for the fun of launch night and played for about a week or two thereafter, not super into playing that as of late though.


----------



## MartinD (Apr 2, 2014)

No.


----------



## NodeWest-Dan (Apr 2, 2014)

Bought the expansion. Played it. Haven't been on in about a week.


----------



## EtherVM (Apr 2, 2014)

Leveled the new class. Its alright.


----------



## rsk (Apr 4, 2014)

I have been forced a couple of times to get the game (still didnt).. I am not a fan of "diablo". More of battlefield and fps's


----------



## Kalam (Apr 4, 2014)

Playing a wizard with some old friends, pretty fun so far. The game is a HUGE improvement over when it first came out and the current devs have been quick to release fixes and updates.


----------

